

Bookicious – Great book collections for founders and entrepreneurs - maurosicard
http://www.bookicious.com/collections/

======
maurosicard
Hi there guys, I am Mauro, the one who created Bookicious!

Hope you like Bookicious and If you have any feedback or opinion, feel free to
tell me.

Thanks a lot!

